# SCUMBAG!!



## MedicPrincess (Sep 21, 2005)

from Pensacola News Journal

*Man arrested at relief center*

 Louisiana man was arrested at an American Red Cross disaster relief site in Pensacola early Tuesday after officials were tipped off that he had been falsifying information to get extra funds from the agency.

Michael Steward Jr., 27, of Kenner, La., admitted to Pensacola police that he had claimed children who were not his own in more than one application for assistance, said Assistant Chief Chip Simmons, police spokesman.

The Red Cross acted on a tip..... when Steward attempted to collect a second check for $1,265. Police discovered a stub from a check issued to him Sept. 9 in.... his pockets. The amount was the same.

Simmons said the arrest is the first of its kind the city has handled since the Pensacola area has become a haven for thousands of Hurricane Katrina victims seeking disaster relief.

Steward is charged with scheming to defraud and grand theft. He was being held on $15,000 bond.....


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 21, 2005)

It's sad when people take advantage of donor dollars.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2005)

Big scumbag


Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 21, 2005)

:angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 21, 2005)

I thought that special form of law was in affect?

Can't they shoot these people? Feed a starving worm?


----------



## smileyyemtb76 (Sep 21, 2005)

I notice in times of disasters, you see alot of kind hearted people giving, and giving, and giving. Unfortunatley, you also see scumbags like this guy who takes advantage of people's generosity.... Its absolutely sick... :angry:


----------



## emtdmom (Oct 14, 2005)

I've been speaking with a fire Chief from Mississippi, and last week he told me the national guard stopped a bus load of people from La, trying to unload for the credit cards the red cross was handing out in Miss..  they told them to turn the bus around and go back to La..   He said with all the paperwork being done by hand it could take months before they catch all those who got more than one.   Pretty sad that people will do these things, knowing that others are in need also.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 14, 2005)

You wouldn't believe the number of people who tried to double and triple dip trying to get every penny they could.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 15, 2005)

Unfortunately it sounds alot like my ex-husband. He can rot in jail for all I care. Im sure the devil has a special hot spot reserved just for him.

-CP


----------



## TexasMedic (Nov 7, 2005)

This sorta of thing happens more than people probably think.  Theres no act that is lower than trying to take advantage of people who give in times of need.


----------



## Jon (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm sorry..... My station's old EMS Lt, the Fire Capt. is MUCH worse. I only hope that he's met a good friend named Bubba and they have fun with his soap-on-a-rope.  


Jon


----------



## Luno (Dec 6, 2005)

there may or may not be 75,000 cases of confirmed fraud secondary to Katrina, so far...


----------



## Jon (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Dec 6 2005, 02:37 PM
> * there may or may not be 75,000 cases of confirmed fraud secondary to Katrina, so far...  *


 Nice!


----------

